# QC Plus from Quality Care



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone know much about this brand? A petsitter in my area recently started selling (pushing) this product on her clients. The web site is: www.qcplus.com and it is manufactured by Pro Pet of Ohio.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I stopped reading the ingredients after corn gluten meal and yellow corn in the first few ingredients. Not good.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

PRO's:2 meats sources in the first five.
Con's: 2 Corn sources in the first five.

I would put this food on the back burner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

My thoughts exactly. Why would any quality dog food have corn and corn gluten meal in it? I know corn is the cause for allergies in many dogs. No brand of food that is of high quality has corn or corn meal in it.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, what kind of kick backs is she getting from them? Ick! I mean it could be worse, it could have by-products and chemical preservatives, but come on, any food with corn TWICE in the top five ingredients just isn't worth investing in at all. 

On a side note, my bf was eating baby corn the other day and dropped on on the floor and immediately called one of my dogs over to eat it. I freaked out and started yelling at him that corn is not good for dogs, hasn't he been listening to me the entire time we've been dating?? Hahaha, then he tried to convince me that it wasn't real corn it's just (then he read the ingredients list) "whole young corn" to which I replied, "Sounds like corn to me," and threw it away.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i know how u feel! i keep catching my brother, boyfriend and parents trying to give my pup things!! they just call me a meanie lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Me, too. I've got two teenagers who love to feed my 2 dogs food under the table! Sheeesh!


----------



## Debra Zierler (Jun 12, 2013)

*Quality care plus Dog Food*

After reading the negative reviews on Quality Care Plus Dog Food I felt compelled to respond. I have used this food for more than 25 years with my Golden Retrievers. I own a smaller kennel and compete in Obedience, Conformation and also breed. My dams are in impecible condition while nursing and receiving their Puppy/Reproduction food. My pups start out on the Adult/All Life Stages and I have had great success with hip and elbow ratings. In addition to using it, many of my puppy purchasers have stayed on it- with their dogs living to be 13-15 years old and very few health issues! Some switched from QC+ and later returned to it because theor dogs did better on it. A friend just started her Great Danes on it. It is the FIRST food they have had solid stools with, and the dogs love it. This is a good quality food at an excellent value, worth tryig!


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

This plant/company just had an aflatoxin recall. Wasn't this formula but the company was the maker.

Salmonella is one thing....aflatoxin is another....even if its a different food and set of ingredients that toxin can be all over the plant.


----------

